
Property crimes, reports of rape increase in SF in 2017 - masonic
https://www.sfchronicle.com/crime/article/Property-crimes-violence-increases-in-San-12723981.php
======
masonic
TL;DR: "The San Francisco Police Department on Thursday published its year-end
crime statistics, which show the number of property crimes reported in the
city increased 14.69 percent from 2016 to 2017. However, the numbers rose at
an even sharper clip — 24.95 percent — when looking at just thefts from
vehicles. There were 25,067 such crimes in 2016, but that number climbed to a
record 31,322 last year."

